# Mini Lop Cage Height - Pls Help.



## Kristian (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello everyone. I'm in the market for a Mini Lop and have just purchased a cage that is 118 x 64.5 x 47cm. The brand is NERO 4 DE LUXE DWARF RABBIT STARTER KIT.
https://www.mypetwarehouse.com.au/nero-4-de-luxe-dwarf-rabbit-starter-kit-118cmx645cmx47cm-p-25871

Our bun will be housed indoors and allowed out whilst we're home and supervising after he or she is litter trained. Eventually I want bun to be able to free range.

Is this height suitable? I am from Victoria, Australia and http://agriculture.vic.gov.au/pets/other-pets/rabbits/guidelines-on-keeping-pet-rabbits this government website stipulates minimum height allowance is no less than 45cm.

I just can't seem to find how tall a mini lop is when standing.

Thank you!


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 10, 2018)

If your rabbit truly is going to get plenty of out-of-cage time, the height of the cage isn't going to be so critical. Nevertheless, there are better (and cheaper) options for cages for your mini-lop than the one you have linked. 

Rather than me re-typing everything here, please click* here* to see some of your other caging options. Scrolling down on that page, you'll see photos of cages very similar to yours. It explains the cons of such a cage and ways to make it work if you cannot return it.


----------



## Kristian (Oct 10, 2018)

I am able to return it, and unfortunately, in Australia it seems choices are extremely limited. There's a cage I'd love to get from the US but it's far too expensive with shipping costs. Thanks for your reply, I really appreciate it. I want the best for our new bun. He or She will definitely be allowed out when we're home and supervising (once litter trained of course).


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 10, 2018)

Have you considered simply getting an exercise pen to use as a cage?


----------



## Kristian (Oct 10, 2018)

Hey Blue Eyes,

I have, though I can't find anything appropriate in Australia either. They're all poorly constructed/flimsy. I would love a NIC Construction, but no one seems to sell the **** grids. Ughhh, so frustrating. I won't be getting a Bunny until I have found the perfect home.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 10, 2018)

There are some users on here from Australia who may be able to direct you to some options. Hopefully they'll see this. 

Here are some decent pens:
https://www.edogaustralia.com.au/midwest-dog-pet-exercise-pen-medium-size


----------



## Bam Bam (Oct 11, 2018)

I agree with Blue eyes. I have had 2 mini lops and they will do way better in a pen. They are very bright and should be litter trained quickly. 
All my lops have been free roam and they can be mischievous so rabbit proof well.


----------



## Kristian (Oct 11, 2018)

Kristian said:


> Hey Blue Eyes,
> 
> I have, though I can't find anything appropriate in Australia either. They're all poorly constructed/flimsy. I would love a NIC Construction, but no one seems to sell the **** grids. Ughhh, so frustrating. I won't be getting a Bunny until I have found the perfect home.





Bam Bam said:


> I agree with Blue eyes. I have had 2 mini lops and they will do way better in a pen. They are very bright and should be litter trained quickly.
> All my lops have been free roam and they can be mischievous so rabbit proof well.


 thank you


----------



## Kristian (Oct 16, 2018)

Blue eyes said:


> If your rabbit truly is going to get plenty of out-of-cage time, the height of the cage isn't going to be so critical. Nevertheless, there are better (and cheaper) options for cages for your mini-lop than the one you have linked.
> 
> Rather than me re-typing everything here, please click* here* to see some of your other caging options. Scrolling down on that page, you'll see photos of cages very similar to yours. It explains the cons of such a cage and ways to make it work if you cannot return it.



Just letting you all know I got a new cage, and sent the one I’d purchased back. This one is 140L x 70D x 50H and I got a pen to go around an increase space. Going to find a rescue rabbit from an orphanage in the next few days!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Oct 16, 2018)

Cute set up! Your rabbits going to love it!


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 16, 2018)

Looks good! 

A couple cautions....

you may want to straighten the ends of the pen, rather than curve them to the cage. A rabbit might try to hop on top of the cage and then hop over the pen wall. 

I'd also look into removing the ramp/door of the cage. That downward sloping ramp could trap bunny paws and break a leg. Either that or get a board to cover the ramp. 

I couldn't see the type of cat litter you got. Many cat litters are dangerous for rabbits. Be sure it is not scented, clay, clumping, or dusty.

And just FYI, the hay bag won't last long-- maybe a week -- if bunny eats as much as he or she should (their body size every day). You may want to look for more economical options like by the bale or half-bale. 

You did a good job on creating a nice space for your bunny-to-be.


----------



## Amanda Winter (Oct 17, 2018)

Blue eyes said:


> Looks good!
> 
> A couple cautions....
> 
> ...



Totally agree. My bun would hop out of there in a heartbeat. They're also good at pushing the xpen walls to get out so make sure they're secured to something.

Cute setup!!


----------

